# hit by car



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

As some of you may already know indi my agility dog was hit by a car. No broken bones or fractures . She did get banged up pretty badly internally. Diagnosed with a punctured lung and moderate bleeding internally. They tapped her chest twice. She was on oxygen and at the e-vet for two nightsunder 24/7 care. Anyway we are fairly certain nothing will open up and she will only get better from here on out.

She has been home since Friday morning. Appetite voracious as usual. Walking normally. She is still breathing hard .

She is on metacam and tramadol. 

Any ideas at all that may aid in her recovery are welcome and appreciated.

Send some positive healing vibes her way!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

So glad she's on the mend,thinking of you both ,karen


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I didn't know about this. I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW! I never knew anything about it. I'm sooo glad all is looking well. Keep us posted!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh wow sorry to hear that she was hurt. Glad she is doing better. Maybe bovine colostrum would help with healing?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Glad to hear she's recovering well, and I hope you're over the shock of it all. Arnica, perhaps, to help with bruising.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

so sorry to hear this, I am glad she is on the mend.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I will try some arnica! Wish there was a vitamin shoppe open right now. I have the collostrum. Wouldn't be a bad idea for both of us. Need to pick up more coconut oil for her shaven spots. I am giving her dogtor rx right now which contains growth factors. I wish i could do more to help my little sweety girl.


Thanks for the well wishes guys


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh poor Indi.
Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I hadn't heard about it either. Hope she heels up quick. Good vibes yours and Indi's way.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry about what happened. I hope all is well now.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

How awful. Thinking of you. We used arnica when our boy had his leg amputated. Fantastic stuff.


----------

